# Starter 1995 Pathfinder



## yomombo (Dec 18, 2006)

HELP! Anyone know how to remove a starter from a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

yomombo said:


> HELP! Anyone know how to remove a starter from a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder?


Loosen the wheel nuts of the RF tire and jack up the Pathfinder and place it on stands. Remove the nuts and wheel. 

From there, do what you can to get the 2 bolts... I believe there's 2 out of the starter. The bolt heads would be facing the rear, so you may have to reach in above the frame. 

One of them is easy, I believe the top bolt would be a little trouble getting at.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't forget to disconnect the ground(-) side of the battery so you don't spark or blow something. Also, don't forget to obviously disconnect the power cable from the starter and also the signal wire.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Try this. NPORA forum How-To on replacing your starter


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey welcome to the board!!!

So what makes you think that your problem is the starter? I also recently had a no-start situation on my '92 - - the solenoid would just rapid click. Plenty of juice in the battery, and I cleaned up the cables, so I thought the starter had calfed. Before starting the R&R, I did a few additional checks and REALLY CLEANED the battery terminals, and WHALA! that was my problem.

I'm not saying it's not a starter issue, but maybe look into it a little more before starting this project. From what I can see, it's a bit painful, especially if you have a 4wd.


----------



## yomombo (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for all the help. i have the starter disconnected and hanging there but can't see how to get it out and replace with another. this is a 4 wheel drive 95 pathfinder. i am trying the wheel well suggestion tonight so any more detail would be appreciated. one guy said i need a special tool to go in that way??? the problem is definately the starter.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not speaking from personal experience (since I ended up not removing mine), but from what I understand, I think the starter has to be worked forward, toward the front of the engine to get it out.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I take it you didn't read the forum topic I provided, cause all the info's in there. Your loss. *shrug*


----------

